# How does your makeup travel?



## miss0annette (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm interested in knowing how all you ladies and gents travel with your makeup? I'm thinking travel as in vacations, long weekends, etc.   Do you do big train cases? Small makeup bags? How do you not take every single shadow with you? :lol:   Also, my main concern are my brushes. I'm thinking I need a separate case for them because I'm afraid they will get damaged if they're  loose. All of my brushes are mac and I see them as an investment. Definitely don't want anything happening to them. I'm also thinking of maybe investing in some less expensive brushes to use just for travel and experimentation (ex. Morphie brushes, sigma).  So how do you pack your makeup for travel?


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 31, 2014)

For my makeup I just the Clearly MAC products - the rectangle cube for my powder/msfs, blushes, base(s) and sometimes a shadow or two.  I also use the small or medium size (if I can't seem to cull what I want to take) for my lipsticks and lip pencils, and the larger bag in the trio for one eyeshadow palette, MAC blush palette (old style - I also keep two sculpting powders in it), and misc. items like mascara, gel eyeliner, eye primer.  

  For my brushes, I used the zippered brush belt that I purchased with MakeupbyRenRen's Vortex brush collection from Sedona Lace. You can also purchase it individually: http://www.sedonalace.com/Cosmetic-Brushes/117/Makeup-Artist-Brush-Belt-With-Zipper.aspx.  This is my go-to travel brush belt, and it fits most brushes, except the slots don't accommodate the larger Real Techniques brush handles (my only gripe about those brushes are the base size of the handles), but I slip those in the in-between space and it works just fine.  

  I've gotten better at limiting how much makeup I take with me.  I've learned from previous trips that I won't use every single item I bring (this pertains mostly to eyeshadows for me), so I think about some of the looks I may want to create, swatch some combinations of shadows and see what grabs me most; and I keep it to one palette, whether it's a 10-pan Inglot, one of my naked palettes, or a MAC quad.  Lately it's been my LM 2013 Artist Palette.  The only exception is I'll bring one or two supplementary shadows - usually a small sample of Naked Deep Dark and Signed, Sealed.


----------



## Calla88 (Jan 31, 2014)

*MissOannette, *I use the exact same travel makeup brush roll, it is perfect and easy to lay flat in your luggage.* Yasmin* I do the exact same thing with real tech  brushes. I try to pair down as much as possible usually a 4 quad from MAC  and/or  another premade palette.  I try not to take LE products on long flying trips but sometimes you have to take a staple. Usually take what ever is currently residing in my everyday makeup bag. I decant and use samples of items I normally use and a few to try which aren't named on my list below. I try to limit myself to three lippies which usually one nude , one bright and a lip gloss.  I don't check a bag when I fly so I've become quite the compact packer. I went to London and Italy for 9 days last fall  and this was my exact packing list . I did buy sunscreen at Boots in Heathrow plus other makeup on the trip but it was never used. This list doesn't include face, hair and body stuff that's a separate list but everything is decanted or a sample as well ,  except moisturizer.  Hope this list was  helpful and wasn't too detailed or long.





  (I take a few random  sample packs that come with my online orders ) which can be anything aren't always used
A few  moisturizer samples Kate Somerville has Spf
CeraVe cleanser and moisturizer 
Murad sunscreen samples
Shimmer brick Bronze Bobbi Brown for blush & highlight
Rimmel stay matte powder.
Walking on Eggshell palette WNW
YSL lipstick sampler. ( fun colors)
A sample of my current foundation ( i get it from Sephora lasts at least a week) don't wear it everyday so last longer
Missha BB  cream  samples 
Mascara  sample MAC zoom lash
Tarte  blush in Exposed 
Caudalie beauty elixir sample size
Argan oil Josie Maran sample size
Chanel boy lipstick
Buxom Sandy lip gloss
 lipbalm Esos sweetmint
2 lip liners Chanel Natural and NYX's fuschia 
Dior Rosy Tan palette
Milani eye tech extreme liner
Urban decay whiskey and zero eyeliner duo ( came in Naked 1 palette)
Urban Decay junkie eye liner
Sonya Kashuk warm tan cream blush ( decanted)
Nars multiple in orgasm sample size
Dior Swan lipstick
Mac Up the Amp lipstick 
Loreal concealer true match blendable N5-6 crayon- can be used a base for eyeshadow
Laura Mercier creamy concealer
Big Fatty mascara sample 
Bahama Mama bronzer the Balm
Elf studio contouring blush and bronzing powder
Maybelline color tattoo in bad to the bronze
NYX butter gloss tiramisu
Pacifica rollerball vanilla
  Juicy rollerball in couture couture
  sample Tom Ford Black Orchid
  I think I took MAC's MSF in Lightscapade.

  WOW ! This list is longer than I thought even though most products are samples if liquid or cream


----------



## miss0annette (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm traveling to Las Vegas in April. I'm going to be there 4 nights. I swear all I'm taking is my Naked palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My boyfriend and I go every year for Viva Las Vegas rockabilly weekend. Last year I practically brought my entire makeup collection (its small compared to other Specktrettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so this year I want to pack light. I'm going to try to purchase a brush roll. My brushes are my most delicate items to me and as I said, I would hate for them to be ruined.


----------



## jetjet (Feb 8, 2014)

Well it all depends on where I'm going . Today for a weekend away I'm travelling really light - lancome magic voyage (a recent duty free store purchase with 6 shadows and 3 lip colours) with mascara and powder in a tiny MUFE clear case from a sephora sample.  For longer trips I use a mac clearly case and I fill a mac quad (and sometimes a duo too)with what I need, typically naked lunch and all that glitters for day looks, Electra and carbon for night plus one or two fun colours.  Two or three fluidlines (black track, dripdown and something fun).  Foundation, powder, benefit brow pencil (usually I'm a illamasqua eyebrow powder lover but the pencil means one less brush). And three or four lippies usual something like girl about town, speed dial, crosswires and MUFE #43.  Unless it's something special like a wedding I never take anything LE - too stressful!


----------



## User38 (Feb 8, 2014)

for personal use, I bring one palette of neutrals, one hot shade such as fuschia or orange, and depots of fndt, a two palette blush set, and everything covet worthy is not brought along.

  work is a different story..


----------



## CatDetective (Oct 8, 2014)

I travel with my cheapo brushes, usually-- or with a small, self-contained kit of nicer travel-sized ones, to keep brush safety from being a big concern.

  Unless I think I'm going to need a whole lot for some reason (like doing costume makeup for a convention), I just take my smallest case. It's a Hello Kitty one that I got at Target, and whatever little girl pedicure kit it was supposed to come with had been removed in the store by some enterprising shoplifter, but I just wanted the case so that I didn't have to take my bigger train case on small family vacations. It still holds more than enough for a week or so with family. To keep things from being jostled around, I wrap things in tissue paper or plastic bags to pad everything out and to protect anything that is delicate-- and I use zip-top bags to hold my perfume vials if I'm packing any of them. I find sample size is just right for traveling with.


----------



## L.Abrams (Oct 27, 2018)

I have to travel a lot for work, and after much trial and error I personally found that for makeup, a soft train case was perfect. It holds several palettes, foundations, primers, and keeps brushes intact and together. For skin care, a smaller more plastic (but still pliable) case was the best for removers, clarisonic, cleansers, eye creams, etc.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 15, 2021)

I use this... An 18 wheeler converted into a make-up trailer.






And I use a collapsible wagon when I travel to set from the trailer...








And then this when I get to my actors







So my make-up travels by truck, wagon and then by foot.


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 8, 2022)

In this...


----------

